# lockout tagout



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

today an over zealous manager wanted to write me up for not having the required plug cover on a j cord
(all being used more on order)
anyhow where i was working i had the plug beneath me (sitting on it) so there was no way anyone could plug it in so it was under control and was tagged as the rules state.
when i explained it to him that if it cannot be locked out it must be tagged and under some form of control to prevent it from being plugged in.
he asked me what if he was to take the plug and plug it in.

i told him plain and simple then you would deserve the beating you would get for playing with my ass:laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like he is just looking to fill his quota of write ups for the month. One of my former coworkers was written up for cutting a lock from a disconnect and his company put on probation. He was hired to change out a panel that was hit by a fork lift. The disconnect was nippled to the panelboard. It previously fed an exhaust fan that was removed the year before. The disconnect was to be removed as part of the project. He cut the lock to remove the anchors supporting the disconnect in order to demo it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Over zealous, or just doesn't really know the requirements.



> 1910.147(a)(2)(iii)(A)
> Work on cord and plug connected electric equipment for which exposure to the hazards of unexpected energization or start up of the equipment is controlled by the unplugging of the equipment from the energy source and by the plug being under the exclusive control of the employee performing the servicing or maintenance.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Sounds like he is just looking to fill his quota of write ups for the month. One of my former coworkers was written up for cutting a lock from a disconnect and his company put on probation. He was hired to change out a panel that was hit by a fork lift. The disconnect was nippled to the panelboard. It previously fed an exhaust fan that was removed the year before. The disconnect was to be removed as part of the project. He cut the lock to remove the anchors supporting the disconnect in order to demo it.



If it's a LOTOT lock that would get you fired where I work. We have a whole abandoned lock procedure that has to be followed even if the guy who hung it has been gone for 10 years.


----------

